# Growing Kits



## captainbh420 (Jan 18, 2009)

there's a high tech garden supply store like 40 minutes away from my house, they also have an online store which you can order everything you need to grow the perfect plants.

here's a link to the online store
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com

here's a link to a complete grow set
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51374"


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

...and


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 84VW (Jan 18, 2009)

if you look around, you'll find that just about everyone on this site and other growing sites know about HTG



***also, it's against the rules to post direct links to outside pages/sites

just lettin' you know...im sure someone will end up editing your post if you dont


----------



## mendo local (Jan 18, 2009)

Waiting for the punch line..................?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

3 guys walk into a bar...The fourth one ducked:rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

No.. three guys walk into HTG...


----------



## mendo local (Jan 19, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> No.. three guys walk into HTG...


 
And grew 6 inches before he got to the counter.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

"waka waka waka!"


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well i'm glad someone brough this up ...i was wondering what everyone thinks about this ??? has anyone had any experience with this ..? i'm thinking of going w/ the dirty dozen starter kit w/ soil, switchable 400 , along w/ HTG's small grow tent (3x3x5)...any advice or comments , let's have it ...


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 27, 2009)

i used htg via fleabay. the shipping was kinda slow but in all honesty, the lights i ordered were back ordered. the boxes were discrete just says "htgsupply". the guy also add some free stuff in the boxes, nothing major but its free.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 27, 2009)

I love HTG, they wont do you wrong and they are nowhere near me.


----------



## willowgrow (Jan 28, 2009)

Ordered a 600w hps system and a few other things last monday from htg and it was at my doorstep on friday.  They were out of stock of the Growbright bulbs so they upgraded me to an Agromax .  First time ordering there,  would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 28, 2009)

THe guys and gals at HTG are top notch.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 28, 2009)

Stand up guys for sure.


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 29, 2009)

htg shorted me a couple t-5 bulbs i ordered but didn't charge me for them. Also i ordered 2 6 lamp t-5 fixtures from e-conolight within minutes of each other. they were both shipped ups ground, but the fixtures arrived 4 days earlier. I would order from them again but not excited about it. 

honest but annoying


----------

